# Curly KOA pot call



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 7, 2018)

First turning since maybe last April. 
Curly KOA pot and striker top with custom Tulip wood striker as the top was a little on the short side. I need a lillte longer to get the sound I wanted.



 



 



 



 



Rodney

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 7, 2018)

That's purdy Rodney, good to see you finally got some Shop time! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks nice Rodney. Did you stabilize the Koa or use it natural?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Stabilised the striker top but the pot was solid. Really like the tone it produces


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 11, 2018)

Good looking Rodney. Pretty darn good finish!


----------

